# Mirrorguards for N+B Arto (2003) ?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I know there are mirrorguards available for base vehicle cab mirrors, which obviously have a big market for the vans and 'C' Class motorhomes.

But what about 'A' Class whose mirrors are probably less common?

The reason I ask is that this season we had left the MH in UK and were just setting off for the ferry to Spain when we had to pull in behind a parked car on the nearside to let opposing traffic through. There was a van in the traffic which was well over the centre-line and I feared the worst for our wing mirror, but could do nothing to pull over because of the car in front.

Fortunately, although the mirrors clashed ours did not break, although the glass was loosened and had to be squeezed back into the surround, with some blue paint deposited on the mirror cover.

It could have made a very bad start to the trip, so if there are any mirrorguards that would fit our Arto I would be grateful to know which ones and any suppliers please.

Thanks in anticipation.

(I have posted same on N+B Owners UK)

Geoff


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Not knowing how your mirrors are fixed on the Arto (coach style or truck style), have you looked at truck mirror guards which are basically stainless plates and not moulded to the contours of the mirror casing? Here's some examples http://truckstuff.co.uk/exterior-accessories/stainless-steel-mirror-guards.html


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

deefordog said:


> Not knowing how your mirrors are fixed on the Arto (coach style or truck style), have you looked at truck mirror guards which are basically stainless plates and not moulded to the contours of the mirror casing? Here's some examples http://truckstuff.co.uk/exterior-accessories/stainless-steel-mirror-guards.html


Thanks for your reply

Our mirrors are not coach style - as in mounted from a top bracket only, nor the truckstyle in the link, which all seem to have top and bottom brackets. Ours have just a bottom bracket, so the fixing of those truck ones does not seem possible.

Also they say "Shaped to fit individual mirror profiles", but maybe only for truck profiles.

I may try to call them but infortunately do not know the supplier of our mirrors.

Geoff


----------

